# Curious



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

How many people like there Job...
if so what is the attraction or the disattraction


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> How many people like there Job...
> if so what is the attraction or the disattraction


 Is that U2? Right now am loving job.... ask me again in a couple weeks and you never know:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I love this freakin job ... where else can you go to work and burp fart swear like a drunken salior and :jester:not get fired.!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually do like my job. I always said if I ever won the lottery I would still do drywall I would just find needy people who were actually trying in life but just couldn't get ahead and totally redo their house for them. That would be really cool.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I love answering the h/o twenty questions each trip. :blink:
Dealing with g/c that knows less about building than the kid at the drive through Is a thrill.:blink:
The supply houses that carry all that junk they call materials ,,fun fun..
All the subs that think I'm the clean up crew,, A JOY!:thumbsup:
But It's to late for me to become An upstanding ,respected citizen of the community .........So yeah I LOVE DRYWALL!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> Is that U2? Right now am loving job.... ask me again in a couple weeks and you never know:whistling2:


:whistling2: yes U2:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I actually do like my job. I always said if I ever won the lottery I would still do drywall I would just find needy people who were actually trying in life but just couldn't get ahead and totally redo their house for them. That would be really cool.



took a little trip to Jakarta Indonesia years ago, our cash is worth so much I started giving street kids some change, turned into a daily event, found out later I was giving them an hours wage, so if ya want to help out not so fortunate peeps take a little trip,

Woman I know goes to Nicaragua and helps kids, wonder what they think as she is quite the looker also:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*?*

The mud application/sanding process suits me fine. It's all the other crap that ruins it. So I'd have to say yes and no ( I hate being indecisive).


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

most of the time i love it. i do it because i choose to. i am a fully qualified carpenter and i have more than enough work to not need to do drywall but something about putting mud on walls fires up a part of my reptile brain that nothing else does. every once in a while though i will be sanding out a job late at night and i will be wondering what the f**k am i doing this for, i would rather stick my knife in the socket than be here right now. what i love is that with every motion i am learning to be faster and smoother. my brain never stops fine tuning my coating process and that is what makes me happy.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im with carpentaper, Most of the time i love it, Doing my own thing etc, I would tell a boss to piss off real fast, but some things suck, The quoting, some customers, trying to keep everyone happy, I like drywall more than painting but hey, Works work, take what comes. But to be totally honest knowing what i know now, I should have left school and been a plumber, Man those guys cream it, The highest hr rate, The highest material mark up, They almost double there hr rate with materials, We cant do that. There are 70+ year old plumbers still working here just couse they can and prob to get away from the mrs, Show me a 70 year old drywaller thats still doing it.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im with carpentaper, Most of the time i love it, Doing my own thing etc, I would tell a boss to piss off real fast, but some things suck, The quoting, some customers, trying to keep everyone happy, I like drywall more than painting but hey, Works work, take what comes. But to be totally honest knowing what i know now, I should have left school and been a plumber, Man those guys cream it, The highest hr rate, The highest material mark up, They almost double there hr rate with materials, We cant do that. There are 70+ year old plumbers still working here just couse they can and prob to get away from the mrs, Show me a 70 year old drywaller thats still doing it.


I sometimes help this one taper he's 74 still moves still wears stills but I thought to myself one day while working with him if I have to wear a diaper like this guy and still be taping on gonna jump head first off a scaffold :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Im with carpentaper, Most of the time i love it, Doing my own thing etc, I would tell a boss to piss off real fast, but some things suck, The quoting, some customers, trying to keep everyone happy, I like drywall more than painting but hey, Works work, take what comes. But to be totally honest knowing what i know now, I should have left school and been a plumber, Man those guys cream it, The highest hr rate, The highest material mark up, They almost double there hr rate with materials, We cant do that. There are 70+ year old plumbers still working here just couse they can and prob to get away from the mrs, Show me a 70 year old drywaller thats still doing it.


seen a 70 yr old Taper, he was not the fastest but very efficient and did good on the time


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I like my job because of the freedom it allows me. I can't think of any other job that I can be as free at, and still make a living. 

When its time for drywall, usually there is no-one else on the site,, you can wear what ya want (within reason), listen to the radio, cuss,fuss, and yes, fart too. I take a break when I want too, knock off when I want too. I don't know of many that can say that besides us.

I also just love it,, never get tired of sitting on a bucket and just looking around at it. I know thats sick, but thats the way I am.

Nothing I love better than the smell of fresh sheetrock in the morning!!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I sometimes help this one taper he's 74 still moves still wears stills but I thought to myself one day while working with him if I have to wear a diaper like this guy and still be taping on gonna jump head first off a scaffold :blink:





Bazooka-Joe said:


> seen a 70 yr old Taper, he was not the fastest but very efficient and did good on the time


I stand corrected, Good to hear as well, thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''Show me a 70 year old drywaller thats still doing it.''


Get back with me In 27 years ,,I'll let you know how It's going..:yes:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I get to bring my dog to work everyday, listen to my geeky downloads on the ipod, enjoy a minimum of human interaction, and earn ok. Lol @ people with real jobs.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I had to do a lot of different jobs in construction due to my step father being a GC. But the one thing I found or was explained was, taping was more like art or learning to play a musical instrument. You can do it or you can't. Most jobs in construction are mechanical like or have a order in putting things together. hard to explain but things are laid out for you. Taping you can get that," hey, do you think you can get this thing running straight or make this level etc. I think Taping is the # one trade where each trades man is vastly different from the next one with their methods. From materials, tools, tricks etc, Your free to do her your own way, just make her pass. Most others answered other reasons why the job is , cool, freedom, control of your day etc......

The # one thing I hate though, is the push. Now everyone knows how good I can whine:yes: but really. They string lights up for you, so you can work late, They always ask "your working through the weekend right". If you can't start that day, they move on to the next taper in their phone book. For a job that's piece work, and not by the hour (in most cases) it makes you wonder why their trying to fit their foot up your arse:blink:

Guess I never thought about it when I was younger, (you were greedy) But as you age , it's OUCH and PAIN, I want my weekends off now


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I had to do a lot of different jobs in construction due to my step father being a GC. But the one thing I found or was explained was, taping was more like art or learning to play a musical instrument. You can do it or you can't. Most jobs in construction are mechanical like or have a order in putting things together. hard to explain but things are laid out for you. Taping you can get that," hey, do you think you can get this thing running straight or make this level etc. I think Taping is the # one trade where each trades man is vastly different from the next one with their methods. From materials, tools, tricks etc, Your free to do her your own way, just make her pass. Most others answered other reasons why the job is , cool, freedom, control of your day etc......
> 
> The # one thing I hate though, is the push. Now everyone knows how good I can whine:yes: but really. They string lights up for you, so you can work late, They always ask "your working through the weekend right". If you can't start that day, they move on to the next taper in their phone book. For a job that's piece work, and not by the hour (in most cases) it makes you wonder why their trying to fit their foot up your arse:blink:
> 
> Guess I never thought about it when I was younger, (you were greedy) But as you age , it's OUCH and PAIN, I want my weekends off now


If it is rainy and no heat I tell them no tape, that's my day off,


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Some days, I hate my job. Other days, I just don't like my job.

No, seriously I enjoy doing what I do. I like to both paint and finish drywall. I could do without sanding day:yes:. ( sanding drywall and sanding the trim packages before paint) I paint and do drywall so, I have a little change up in my job duties which helps prevent me from becoming burnt out on either trade.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

I work in the office now, but just recently got a call from my friend needing some wall paper skimmed out so he could paint his living room. Loved it! Also found an amazing new vacuum sander (hand sander, not the spinning circle) called the Marshalltown VS733 Drywall Vacuum Sander. This thing is awesome! It actually is able to pick up all the dust, so I don't have that issue working in a house with ppl already living in it!

I could skim walls all day! 

Back when I was mudding and taping every day, it was commercial, not residential, so I cannot say that I liked my job. It is a whole different lifestyle. Commercial side SUCKS!!!! Hard had, steel toed boots, safety glasses, long pants, etc. Plus, for me, I was one of the few that actually used the english language. Noise like you can't believe. It sucked!!!

But, any time I got stuck on a residential project, I loved it!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Back when I was mudding and taping every day, it was commercial, not residential, so I cannot say that I liked my job. It is a whole different lifestyle. Commercial side SUCKS!!!! Hard had, steel toed boots, safety glasses, long pants, etc. Plus, for me, I was one of the few that actually used the english language. Noise like you can't believe. It sucked!!!
> 
> But, any time I got stuck on a residential project, I loved it!!!


I hear you on that one:thumbsup:

Though I did more nursing home a high rise apartment stuff, the work could some days feel like you were on a resi site, but when you looked around..... you had to remember you were on a commercial site.

it became factory work with all the rules and B.S.

But sadly , the residential work is slowly becoming like factory work too


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

I love this work because no one really wants to do it. A lot of the carpenters that I know think that drywall is beneath them. They mostly say "let the Mexicans do it" and we do. To me it's easy money. And one of us always has a small grill with us and we all take turns bringing the carne asada and guac and the pico and tortilla. Every couple of days we have a bbq. Cant beat that!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

DEKARSKE said:


> I love this work because no one really wants to do it. A lot of the carpenters that I know think that drywall is beneath them. They mostly say "let the Mexicans do it" and we do. To me it's easy money. And one of us always has a small grill with us and we all take turns bringing the carne asada and guac and the pico and tortilla. Every couple of days we have a bbq. Cant beat that!


 i was always tld at home ,if you don't have anything good to say about someone then don't say anything at all.so i better not say anything at all.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

b said:


> i was always tld at home ,if you don't have anything good to say about someone then don't say anything at all.so i better not say anything at all.


Dekarske's post read like someone trolling when I saw it earlier. But we'll see, if they keep posting.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Tunes for the BBQ


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

trolling for what?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I like my job when working alone. Radio on, cell phone off. Check when I am done. Other then that its a freakin nitemare.


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

@just me- trolling for what?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

b said:


> i was always tld at home ,if you don't have anything good to say about someone then don't say anything at all.so i better not say anything at all.


 
Ay caramba, you just did.  Why not man up and simply say you hate mexicans instead of this passive-aggressive nonsense?


Myself, I dislike uninsured, non-taxpaying operators because I can't compete with their prices and run legally. But if the guy's business is on the up-and-up, he's as entitled to do the work as any of us ********.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

DEKARSKE said:


> trolling for what?


Angry white folk.


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

not at all. my old man is angry white folk and mi mama is angry hispanic folk. besides the angry ones are not hard to find. lol.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DEKARSKE said:


> @just me- trolling for what?


 What Jason said:



Jason said:


> Angry white folk.






boco said:


> I like my job when working alone.


Sounds a whole lot like me - an introvert.

People usually get the definition of 'introvert' wrong. They usually think it mostly means someone who is shy. That can be true at times, but what 'introvert' more means is that a person gets their energy - gets their 'batteries' charged or recharged - through 'alone time', while extroverts get charged or recharged by interacting with other people.

If I was looking to train someone up to do things like drywall finishing, I'd prefer training an introvert. I think they by and large make for better finishers, as they'll more likely concentrate on the work better. And they would less likely want to hang around me and talk so much.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

One thing further I'll add to the introvert thing is that being in contact too much with people can be - I might say 'will be' - draining. This can happen to some introverts more so than other ones. It's why 'alone time' can be 'recharge' time.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I love my job. The problem is the job hates me with torn knee ligaments and bad back


----------

